# Some HTML help, please



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

I've done a website, but IE keeps saying that the page contain errors. I still can't figure out where the error(s) is (are).

Can someone help me?

The link for my page is here: http://209.51.138.218/~nando/blog/


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I get the following when I double-click the error message at bottom left of Status Bar. That same error pops up in your archives as well.








The error refers to the 6th character on the 3rd line having a syntax error. The only thing on line 3 is < HTML> with the ">" being the 6th character.

I have found that you can sometimes get that message if an external .js file does not exist and you try to load it. he only script I could find on your page (besides the bravenet variants) was

< script type="text/javascript" src="index_archive.html">< /script>

so check to make sure index_archive.html exists.

but that shouldn't be the problem, cause if it were a non-existant .js script it would come back line1 character 1
Maybe someone else will know, but this one has me stumped.

Try deleting the entire line, and retyping it, leaving it on the same line as < Head>, so you would have < HTML>< HEAD>

BTW, your first link, "Within' Temptation - Mother Earth [>]" has too many http://. It is actually trying to link to http://http://www.within-temptation.com/

BTW, in all cases, I added a space after the < so that the code would display.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Hhmm, lost the attachment


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

thanks for your help. I'll check it and let you know what happened...


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

nothing happened. I retyped it, I checked to see if there was a index_archive.html file (and there is!)

The error is still there.


BTW, do you know how I add links without being underlined?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

What program are you using to design your site??

http://www.dywebcon.com/resources/howto/remove.htm gives you ideas by using .css (style sheets)

http://www.macromedia.com/support/dreamweaver/ts/documents/no_underline.htm tells you how to do it in DreamWeaver

http://www.microsoftfrontpage.com/content/ARTICLES/RemoveUnderline.htm for FrontPage

and http://uk.google.yahoo.com/bin/query_uk?p=remove+underline+from+hyperlink&y= for the search I used


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

My site is a Blog. So I upolad it from the blogger.com website. I use frontapge at home, so I can know the code I'll insert into the template at blogger.com


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks!

Now I would appreciate anymore help about my problems in the page... Please.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

OK, I tried this locally, and got no errors, so see what you get

Move < LINK REV="made" href="mailto:[email protected]"> below the Metas and put title where the link above was.

I also put the HTML and HEAD back the way they were.

Here's a test, delete the carriage return which is Line 2 (between the doctype statement and HTML). See if the error notices the change, and starts to say Line 2, instead of 3


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

I deleted the carriage return (line 2). And the error keeps saying it's line 3. You can check!


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I ran your page though html-kit's tidy up.

I got quit a bit of warning/errors.

some of there errors are

script isn't allowed in table element

disregarding unexpected 
disregarding unexpected 
disregarding unexpectd

there was a style that lace a type attribute

and the rest were warnings.

run it through html kit and actions>tools>html tidy>invoke html tidy.

that will show you what's wrong.

http://www.chami.com/html-kit/

you can also try checking the validation of the page to see what errors it has

check it here

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...charset=(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

So, where are the errors?


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

please!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Shadow, thanx a million for your efforts here, but next time, put a space after each (edited symbol) to keep this site from automatically parsing it.

Can you go into your post and edit it, so the rest of the thread will show up? Whatever you have put in here has caused an error to happen on this page.

I'm gonna give the mods a heads up, in case you don't fix it in time.





> _Originally posted by Shadow2531:_
> *I ran your page though html-kit's tidy up.
> 
> I got quit a bit of warning/errors.
> ...


****Guys, I tried fixing it.....I've seen this happen with the greater than and less than symbols......but I don't know what's happening here


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Thanx Rog and Candy!!

At least the thread is visible now, instead of truncated at the Shadow's post!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Another thought to prevent this from happening is to put [ Php ] before and [ /php ] after tags to surround the code Removing spaces of course. These are *P*re *H*TML *P*rocessor tags and will not activate the code.

Example result:

```
I ran your page though html-kit's tidy up.

I got quit a bit of warning/errors.

some of there errors are

script isn't allowed in table element

disregarding unexpected/script? 
disregarding unexpected/td 
disregarding unexpectd/font

there was a style that lace a type attribute

and the rest were warnings.

run it through html kit and actions, tools, html tidy, 
invoke html tidy.

that will show you what's wrong.
```
http://www.chami.com/html-kit/

you can also try checking the validation of the page to see what errors it has

check it here

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...&doctype=Inline


----------

